# So a newbie wants to start a bombing war.............



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

SO i get this package from *Travclem**. *Seems i made a post in a thread of his and he took it seriously.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=156868

Here is what he bombed me with.










*BAD MOVE*

*Hope you already have a bomb shelter in place bc your going to need it. This isnt going to be a bombing war between you and I.*

*You going to be like Vanilla Ice, A one hit wonder.*

:mn :mn :mn :mn :mn :mn


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Way to go, getting Joey all riled up....now you're done for.


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

seriously Trav I dont know if I can hang with him but we shall see shortly right joey :tu
I think you may definetly have bit off a little more than you can chew on this one. His arsenal is vast and impressive.


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

bad bad idea trav :r


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Way to go Travis, that will show him..nice hit.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Go Joey Go Joey ............ its yer birthday

I am glad to see Joey has a target he has been full of piss and vinegar of late................I am not saying that travis is a light weight I don't know him at all ............... but Joey has been spoiling for a fight so I think he is well prepared.

Who's making popcorn:chk:chk


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

It is much better to be under the radar of the big hitters. I try not to rile the boys. You never know what those freaks are going to whack you with. I got hit by just a couple guys as a "hey, screw you, buddy" and still remember it.


----------



## ritan (Oct 16, 2007)

silverfox67 said:


> Who's making popcorn:chk:chk


I'll take mine with butter.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice hit Noob!!!

Get him Joey!!!:tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Don't know who this Travclem guy is, but you better move out of state. This is gonna get ugly real quick...


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> Nice hit Noob!!!
> 
> Get him Joey!!!:tu


:tpd: :tpd: Gotta agree with dwhit :ss


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

This reminds me of an Ice Cube quote "you picked the wrong ***** to **** with". Trev, I like your bomb, you picked a deserving target but you are in way over your head now.


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

Nice hit Travclem, but you have stepped in it now!

Joey,

Folks should know better than to bomb a PSHC member. Please provide launching instructions so I can get in on the fun.


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

http://www.bomb-shelter.net/ nuff said


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice addition Jay.. i think i need one of those over here...


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

ir13 said:


> *BAD MOVE*:mn :mn :mn :mn :mn :mn


Even though that may have been a "bad move" by travclem, you do have to agree that is a mighty impressive selection of arsenal shot your way. Nice slap-down travclem.

Now, go find some place to hide and quickly boy...:ss:chk:chk:chk

Make mine with extra butter please...:tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I love when Joey goes house.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice hit! This was going well until I saw Vanilla Ice mentioned, I prefer Lemon Ice. :ss


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

Travclem, you are TOAST.

I've often thought about bombing Joey, cause that guy needs smacked into his place, but it just ain't worth it. I've got a house I need to keep together for stuff like... living in. Best of luck to you.

R.I.P.


----------



## travclem (Apr 22, 2008)

There should be a few more of these popping up in a few days:chk

:gn:gn:gn:gn


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Better Build a Bomb Shelter.

0103 8555 7494 4133 7595

Its :mn:mn:mn:mn:mn:mn TIME


----------



## travclem (Apr 22, 2008)

Will this work for a bomb shelter?


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

:r:r

Cant wait to see how this one pans out! :mn


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

We seem to have an epidemic with this crop of noobs where there are more balls than brains. Waiting to see who will bomb Ron1YY.:r


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

taltos said:


> We seem to have an epidemic with this crop of noobs where there are more balls than brains. Waiting to see who will bomb Ron1YY.:r


Ive thought about doing it. Just trying to get the right arsenal together to do it though.

Was thinking of a dual hit, Ron & Booker :tg


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

taltos said:


> We seem to have an epidemic with this crop of noobs where there are more balls than brains. Waiting to see who will bomb Ron1YY.:r


:r now that would be funny. The bastage got me into a 'trade', if I would send him a 5er from my humi, he would send me a cigar from each box he has. Little did I know, so I agreed, then he showed me pics of his humi :gn


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice little exchange you two got going! Keep yer hands up and watch the low blows!


----------



## travclem (Apr 22, 2008)

Got bombed today... That box is F'n HUGE I am at work now and haven't opened it yet. I'll go do my somber duty when I get off tonight and report the damage with pics... That is, If I am alive after this mother goes off.:hn:hn:hn


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

I think i might have killed the newb :tg


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

wake me when something more then jaw exercises happen


----------



## beauregard (Apr 7, 2008)

ir13 said:


> I think i might have killed the newb :tg


Too bad... hey, I had your back!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)




----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

This is already over BV. You missed it all.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

ir13 said:


> This is already over BV. You missed it all.


Wow, it was so boring, that I slept the whole time


----------



## travclem (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm glad it's over...



I can honestly say I got a thurough ass whoopin


----------

